# Strawberries with Homemade whipped cream



## powerplantop (Aug 11, 2013)

How to make the whipped cream

1 cup heavy cream
1 Tablespoon powdered sugar

mix with Immersion Blender, keep the blender moving to blend everything to the same consistency. 

Make alternate layers of sliced strawberries and whipped cream.




Strawberries with Homemade whipped cream by powerplantop, on Flickr


----------



## taxlady (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks delicious. I believe it can be called "Crème Chantilly", since you added sugar. Doesn't that sound snazzier than whipped cream?


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 11, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Looks delicious. I believe it can be called "Crème Chantilly", since you added sugar. Doesn't that sound snazzier than whipped cream?



It sure sounds a lot fancier!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 11, 2013)

You can use a Bigger spoon if you have whip cream and more layers.    Cream chantilly sounds more elegant and might be served in little dessert dishes.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 11, 2013)

It looks amazing, nice job!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 11, 2013)

I thought Crème Chantilly was vanilla whipped cream.


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 11, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> It looks amazing, nice job!



Thank you!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 11, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I thought Crème Chantilly was vanilla whipped cream.


It can be. It needs some kind of flavouring and according to _Joy of Cooking_, sugar counts.


----------



## JMediger (Aug 12, 2013)

So pretty (and I'm sure yummy!) ... nice job!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 12, 2013)

Simply divine .


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks guys. This dish shows that even very simple things can be beautiful and tasty.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 12, 2013)

powerplantop said:


> Thanks guys. *This dish shows that even very simple things can be beautiful and tasty.*


So true.


----------



## Hank H (Aug 12, 2013)

powerplantop said:


> Thanks guys. This dish shows that even very simple things can be beautiful and tasty.



Exactly.  Nicely done!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2013)

That brings back memories. My mom used to layer sour cream to which a bit of vanilla was added, brown sugar, and sliced strawberries. Totally not good for you, but the brown sugar would melt...so good. When a friend immigrated from the Czech Republic to Canada, her dad fell in love with sour cream...he'd eat it like ice cream.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 16, 2013)

powerplantop said:


> Thanks guys. This dish shows that even very simple things can be beautiful and tasty.



That is very true, keep it simple and you cant go wrong


----------

